# Phoenix changing to 3 hour blocks?



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

For the past few days, the evening (4:30pm/same day delivery) blocks have switched from 4 hours to 3 hours. Confirmed at the warehouse on one of the days that everyone got 3 hour blocks that day.

Anyone in Phoenix doing morning routes? Are they still 4 hours?

Nice side effect of this is that (at least today) I saw a 4:30 block sit around, which then turned into a 5:30 block which sat around and as of 15 minutes ago there have been at 18:00 and 18:30 block sitting for at least 45 minutes. Not that I want a 3 hour block.

Just looked and the two still available blocks turned into 18:30 and 19:00.... so these have been available for over an hour with no takers. Wonder if the scheduler will get the hint that noone wants 3 hour blocks...

g


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

They will just keep on boarding new drivers until every block they throw up is gone in a split second. Give it 6 months and you will probably be happy for even a 2 hour block... and if not there will be plenty of other drivers who are.


----------



## PhoenixFlex (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes and I've gotten burned with these evening 3 hour blocks taking over 4 hours. They are not worth it to me. With the traffic mess downtown they were barely worth it to me when they were paying for 4 hours. (And yes, amazon, we noticed you lowered the hourly rate for them as well).


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same race to the bottom as Uber.... there's always some hungry noob who will do more work for less money.


----------

